# Arm issue?



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Has anyone ever tore or pulled a Bicep muscle in your arm? I might have, and going thought LOTS of pain, Black and Blue, etc.
My wife wants me to go the Doc. I don't! 

My issues are B&B, very sore 24/7, and very SHARP CRAPPING type pain when moved the wrong way, with a "slight" non-normal look in the arm area. 

What should I do? man up, or listen to my BRIDE?

P.S. We have been married for 30 years, she knows me like the back of her hand here!


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Go to the doctor .. Quit being bull headed!


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

I DO AGREE! But got to many things going on at this time, just sorta afraid of the true fact!


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

If you don't get it fixed you might not be able to have to much going on. Go to the doctor none of us like to but such is life

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Dude. 

Go. To. The. Doctor. 

I'm guilty of putting the nagging injuries off, like most of us are, but if it concerns you enough to come HERE to ask, do something about it

What you do after the prognosis is up to you. :thumbup:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds like your wife needs to twist your arm a little ...

It won't heal right if something is really wrong .. it will heal much quicker if you let a professional look at it.
It sounds like you should have it in a sling - and stop using it so much, imo


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Go to the doctor 

Make sure you have insurance first!!

I've had to learn the hard way


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

If you haven't gone to the doctor yet, I have the solution.

Take at least 3 pictures of your arm and post here.

We will also need 3 pictures that are kinda like xrays, so put a really bright light behind your arm, have a friend take some pictures so maybe the light will shine through, like xrays pics without the radiation.

Submit the photos on this thread and contractors from around the world, maybe even some real doctors, might chime in, and get you squared away. 

I suspect the treatment will be:
Put ice on it.
Put a heat wrap on it.
Put Ben Gay on it.
Put Icy hot on it.
Take Tylenol.
Muscle relaxers will fix you up.
Try some rubbing alcohol.
Drink some alcohol.
Tylenol sucks, take Advil.
:laughing::laughing:

On a serious note....Have you had this looked at yet?

I hope it's nothing serious, but you never know...get it looked at.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Get it looked at by a Doc. If its nothing then let him tell you that.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

You sound like health equivalent to the DIYer who's house is about to collapse, and is wondering if he should call in a pro or just see how it plays out.

Our industry isn't the only one where a professional is the best move. Call the doc.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I've had my share of pulled and torn muscles . There's not much a doctor can do . sure ! they can tell you that you need surgery ! When you don't .. When all you really need Is time and rest so the muscle can heal on It's own . I'm not saying don't see a Doctor ,,Just don't jump on the table to fill his pockets when It's just a simple pull /Sprain or tear.

A torn muscle takes a LONG time to heal . It will start to heal in a twist then over a period of time [ year?] Will begin to untwist . It will leave scar tissue . 

I tore a chest muscle in 99 . Laid in bed yelling at the ceiling for 2 weeks ..Put me out of work for 5 weeks . Never went to the Doctor .

I tore my rotor cuff on my left shoulder back in July .. Never went to the Doctor . And I have Insurance ! 

I've been told too many time that I needed Surgery when I didn't!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I've had my share of pulled and torn muscles . There's not much a doctor can do . sure ! they can tell you that you need surgery ! When you don't .. When all you really need Is time and rest so the muscle can heal on It's own . I'm not saying don't see a Doctor ,,Just don't jump on the table to fill his pockets when It's just a simple pull /Sprain or tear.
> 
> A torn muscle takes a LONG time to heal . It will start to heal in a twist then over a period of time [ year?] Will begin to untwist . It will leave scar tissue .
> 
> ...


I can't count the times I've pulled my back out ! [ The pretzel walk]


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Go to the doctor. It would be one thing if it was sore or if it hurt a little but based on what you are describing is going to require some professional help.

I know that there are a lot of butchers out there who need to pay for their beach houses, kids tuition, the tuneup on the Ferrari, etc. but that's no reason not to go see a doctor. 

If something major is damaged, the earlier that they can find it and get to it, the easier that it can be repaired.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

Go to the doctor. You'll make your wife happy, and it's the right decision. The last thing you want is for your bicep to heal abnormally.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

blacktop said:


> I tore my rotor cuff on my left shoulder back in July .. Never went to the Doctor . And I have Insurance !
> 
> I've been told too many time that I needed Surgery when I didn't!


Lucky you, I'm happy you healed. 

:no::no::no: My tear must have been different than yours. I needed surgery. I've seen people that didn't go to doctors with that. They said biggest mistake ever. They can't raise their arm above their shoulder...........No thanks.

That being said. I did see a lot of people just getting physical therapy for shoulder muscle issues, no tears.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Told just a "strain" in the muscle. But thanks guys!

And it is getting better every day!


----------



## crfbuilder (Dec 21, 2014)

Both arms one had surgery down for a year it's like a bionic arm super strong left arm. Right arm waited a few days doc says to late scar tissue bad choice lost at least 25% strength hurts all the time .


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I was diagnosed with a torn supraspinatus tendon(rotator) and torn long head bicep tendon over a year ago. They will not heal without being sewn. Eight weeks minimum out of work doesn't work for me presently. The orthopedic surgeon told me that many don't bother fixing the bicep tendon, but it's constantly painful and I get the feeling of a charlie horse coming on pretty often. The bicep muscle looks distinctly different from the other arm. As for the shoulder, work seems to be the best distraction from the pain. Laying in bed, not so much.:no:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Dave in Pa said:


> Has anyone ever tore or pulled a Bicep muscle in your arm? I might have, and going thought LOTS of pain, Black and Blue, etc.
> My wife wants me to go the Doc. I don't!
> 
> My issues are B&B, very sore 24/7, and very SHARP CRAPPING type pain when moved the wrong way, with a "slight" non-normal look in the arm area.
> ...


I was lifting a pretty heavy cabinet with a helper. Of course I had the end with all the drawers in it. I felt what I could only describe as a severe ripping of muscle tissue.

It hurt like hell, I lost a lot of muscle power almost instantly. I got light headed. So much so I sat down on the ground against a pole so I wouldn't fall down. I'm not sure how long I was there, I'm sure I passed out. Came to and had a few people around me. Got back up and went back to work.

I was pretty much worthless, no right arm function. But I had hired a bunch of help and rented a truck, the client was expecting delivery and had taken time off of work to facilitate my arrival.

I called up my brother to take my place as a laborer. We got the cabinets delivered. I did not go to the doctors, ever, for this injury.

Because of that if you look at my muscle in my bicep you can see a large indentation where the rip occurred and there is no longer muscle tissue. For years whenever I strained that muscle it would cramp up and hurt like hell. For many, many months I was very weak in that arm. I forced myself to work as normal even though I had lost 80% of my power in that arm. Lifting plywood onto the tablesaw was a real chore now.

Now some 10 years after the injury I don't notice it as much. The muscle rarely cramps up anymore. I believe it has been absorbed into the body and is no longer moving around without any connection to the other side of the muscle. The indentation is still there, I believe that is a life long disfigurement. I have regained a lot of strength back in the arm. I have no idea how much percentage wise, I use it normally.

I would say go to the doctor and get it corrected, especially if you have insurance. One thing I can say is you will loose the use of your arm for 4-10 weeks if you go to the doctors. This is the reason I didn't go. I couldn't survive without the ability to work for that long of a period of time.

Because of me not going to the doctors I lost little to no work time. But I have this disability with my arm now. Your choice.


----------

